# Help my Jack Russell bitch hates our new Lurcher pup..



## Sox (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi there, hope someone out there can shine a light and give us advice on how to improve our situation. Having wanted another dog as company for our 3 year old timid JRT called Tess we decided to take on a rescued 6 month old Lurcher pup, Sox.
We took Tess along to meet Sox on neutral teritory and although Tess was very agressive towards Sox the lady running the centre assured us that this was natural behaviour and explained that Tess would want to make herself assertive and put Sox in his place straight away.

It has been over a week now and there is no improvement Tess attackes Sox whenever he comes near her, barking, growling and actually biting. Sox thinks this is great fun and constantly runs off and then comes back for more....he is infatuated with her and typically puppy, pesters and pesters. It is utter bedlam and we have tried ignoring it and sitting it out but couldn't last for more than half an hour. We have tried intervening by getting on the floor with them both and introduce them gently, but to no avail. In order to get some peace we have ended up by splitting them up into different rooms with one of us keeping each dog company.

Whilst we won't give up and return Sox, he has a home for life with us BUT we do need help to try to cope with the situation....ever hopeful.


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Well since he is a boy, that's better news than if he were another girl. We had this problem with our female JRT who constantly got into -real- fights with our older female JRT. It got so bad that we had to rehome the older JRT. They were almost in it for the kill if that gives you an idea. Bites actually required stitches on multiple occassions. Female JRTs don't put up with other dogs very well because they tend to be very dominant and will fight. To me it sounds like your dog is just being a puppy around her and she's not having it. Most likely she will always act this way around him until he grows up and is calmer. I don't think you can introduce them in any way that would make this situation better. If this turns into stitches and lunges at the face, it's time to separate them for good. Also - a way to keep the tension down - all rawhides/toys might begin to be battled over (we -still- can't give any of our JRTs toys/rawhides/hooves because they were rip each other up fighting over them.) If that happens, crate one while the other plays with the item.

Crate training will help everyone take breaks from each other.


----------

